

Startup Camp Sydney 3 Ends - Meet the startups - paulydog
http://thenextweb.com/au/2010/02/22/startup-sydney-camp-3-meet-startups/

======
Kliment
"Platefeed aims to take advantage of the renewed popularity in home cooking
that shoes like MasterChef etc. have generated by creating what is essentially
a social network for home cooks."

Shoes? Am I missing something here?

